# Updating fishing list



## capt'n slim

Since most of my crew likes to talk about fishing instead of actually fishing, I'm starting this thread to compile a list of people that would like to fish this upcoming season. We fish from Cobia/Sheepshead season until it gets to dang cold for me. 

About me and my crew, I have fished the Gulf for at least the last 20 years. I am nothing special but will try my dangdest to put you on some fish. My son almost always can be found on the boat he is 13 and has been fishing with me since he was born, and can out fish and out wit most grown men. On occasion my daughter 9 will join us on shorter trips (inside 15 nm) she loves to talk. My little brother (Birdsnest) 20 is a pretty good regular too but the poor kid has a job, either way he is not threat to catching all the fish.

Where we fish, I have several places i like to frequent when fishing most of my spots are nothing special/public knowledge. I do have several semiprivate spots that i may or may not fish depending on what we are targeting. Most of my trips are bottom bumping from 75 ft to 500 ft of water. Or trolling from spot to spot. We usually target snapper, cobia, mingo's, AJ's, Wahoo, Kings if you want to catch one, the usual suspects. We leave from Pensacola Pass, most likely we launch around Navy Point. 

When we fish, Could be anytime i am notorious for watching the weather and deciding to go fishing at 7:00 the night before. I can fish anytime as I make my own work schedule. 

What are we fishing on, The boat is a 1993, 23 ft Proline WA with a removable tower. Its nothing new or fancy its just a fishing boat, however it is my pride and joy. 

Cost and responsibility, We usually split all cost equally that includes; gas, bait, ice and fish at the end of the day. When fishing is over its time for the fun to begin. After fishing we all drive back to the house (Pace, Fl) and wash the boat down, clean fish, and split cost.

What can you expect, To have a fun time. Like i stated before this is not some 1/2 million dollar yacht, if you drop a lead weight i will survive, might die on the inside just a little, but i promise it will be OK. If you have kids that like to fish i welcome them to come aboard as well. If you drink or smoke that's totally fine with me cause i will too, after all, this is fishing. We will at least have a good time cutting up all day making jokes when someone misses a good fish and what not, and with any luck we might just bring a stringer of fish home for supper.

Gear and experience, if you have your own that's great, if not i have enough to start a small tackle shop so no worries. However i will warn you that i am left handed so all of my spinning reels have the handle of the other side and no i will not move the handle so you can fish, now your son or daughter on the other hand i can be talked into accommodating them if need be. I like people from zero experience on up, from newbies to pro's I don't care if it's your 1st time or 1,000th time.

Now if you have managed to read the above book i have written and think you may want to fish with us this upcoming season please fill out the questions below and either post them on this thread or PM them to me. 

Thanks,
Justin
Capt'n Slim

Name:
Contact #, text or call?:
Availability: 
Fishing Species Preference:
Any other info you would like to provide:


----------



## TeaSea

PM sent


----------



## Hot Reels

I would love to go sometime, and my 9yo girl would love to fish with another girl her age. Only thing that I would like to suggest (if I get to go) is possibly washing/cleaning at my house (unless you have/need special gear you keep at your house) because I live a few blocks form Navy Point launch. Any clue what the $$ split normally is?
Thanks
Sky
Pm Sent


----------



## hjorgan

Fish with you? I want to BE you. Sounds like a great opportunity for locals. Good going capt!


----------



## wallace1

pm sent


----------



## 49913

PM sent.


----------



## capt'n slim

Hot Reels said:


> I would love to go sometime, and my 9yo girl would love to fish with another girl her age. Only thing that I would like to suggest (if I get to go) is possibly washing/cleaning at my house (unless you have/need special gear you keep at your house) because I live a few blocks form Navy Point launch. Any clue what the $$ split normally is?
> Thanks
> Sky
> Pm Sent


That could totally be arranged no sense in driving 30 minutes from where we left from. splitting cost depends on how far we travel, how much bait we use, and what we are targeting, but most trips run from 30-70$ per person sometimes more, a trip fishing the edge and trolling the nipple or deep dropping may go over. boat gets around 1.5-2 mpg.


----------



## capt'n slim

hjorgan said:


> Fish with you? I want to BE you. Sounds like a great opportunity for locals. Good going capt!


LOL, trust me you don't mean that, its not that great, other than the i get to make my own schedule part. But thanks for the compliments hjorgan. And you are correct this can be a great opportunity for locals and newbies that are interested in learning a little a little something different. I was born and raised in Pensacola so i have spent most of my entire life fishing the gulf coast.


----------



## Hot Reels

being that close also comes in handy on days that the ramp is packed. I can always put a trailer in the yard.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Pm sent. My 13 year old boy loves to fish too


----------



## Breeze46

PM sent


----------



## capt'n slim

Alright i just sat down a put everyone's info in a spread sheet to make it easier on myself. I will be in contact with most of you throughout the summer. 

If you are still interested in getting on the list just PM me your info and i'll add you to it.

If you PM'd me i have added you to my list.


----------



## johnf

Does you get me on your list?


----------



## capt'n slim

johnf said:


> Does you get me on your list?


added


----------

